# Why can't I set my favorite title on my 3DS Profile?



## Nerd House (Apr 21, 2014)

I have way more games than it lists options for, how do I get it to where I have more options to choose from?

For example, I have Bravely Default now and want to set it as my Favorite Title, but only the demo is on the list of choices. And yes, I have updated my Software Library if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## Hamusuta (Apr 21, 2014)

Turn your 3ds on and off, then click the friends icon, then go to your player card thing, then click favorite title, then choose it. If that doesn't work try taking the SD card out and put it back in.


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 21, 2014)

Hamusuta said:


> Turn your 3ds on and off, then click the friends icon, then go to your player card thing, then click favorite title, then choose it. If that doesn't work try taking the SD card out and put it back in.



Neither of those worked. :/

I even deleted the Demos out of my Software Library, thinking maybe they overwrote the full games for some reason but nope.


----------



## 12Me21 (May 7, 2015)

There is no way to set it as your favorites. This happens to me too, I assume it's a glitch. Hopefully it will get fixed, but probably not.


----------



## Danoa (May 7, 2015)

Adol the Red said:


> I have way more games than it lists options for, how do I get it to where I have more options to choose from?
> 
> For example, I have Bravely Default now and want to set it as my Favorite Title, but only the demo is on the list of choices. And yes, I have updated my Software Library if that has anything to do with it.



Have you played the game recently? I noticed on my 3DS it seems to only list games that I have recently played as options for favorite title. I'm not sure if that's how it actually works or not, but if it's been awhile since you've played it try playing it again for a little while.


----------



## Kaiaa (May 7, 2015)

12Me21 said:


> There is no way to set it as your favorites. This happens to me too, I assume it's a glitch. Hopefully it will get fixed, but probably not.



This thread was from April of last year, please be mindful of the last few relevant posts. If a thread hasn't been posted in in about 2 months, it's probably best not to reply.


----------

